# Bob Sikes - North Side - 4/7/11



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

The wife and I went out for a few hours Thurs and brought these home. She caught her first ever Spanish (3) and had a blast doin it! Lost a bunch from weak hits. Had most hits on green jighead with about a 3" Gulp on it. Most hits were munchin off the tails and then no interest in it. Got a 26" Sailcat we let go that succked down my pinfish and then had to snatch out our baitrig that had a pinner on it from a Jack that was hangin around and saw the pin. Weather was real windy. Others around us caught Bluefish and White Trout.


----------

